# PVC  Exterior Trim and Caulking



## Krystene (Feb 3, 2010)

I just recently had new vinyl windows installed and on the last day had a guy install both my basement windows and new sliding glass doors.  When he installed the windows he said he could only caulk on the interior where the gun went (he couldn't get his gun under the soffit) and that the air I felt coming in the house was my interior air; yet it was cold air (I live in Pennsylvania and that week it was 20 degrees).  Additionally he caulked the exterior PVC window trim to the vinyl siding window trim of my house.  Is this correct or should he have removed the vinyl trim and then put his trim on and caulked it to the J chanel and then replaced the vinyl window trim for a finished look? It looks sloppy to me and like a 5 year old caulked it.  Anyway it looks unfinished.  For the slideing glass door he did the same thing only on my exterior brick.  When he removed the old door (which was nicely trimmed out) he removed all the wood trim work and replaced it with PVC trim.  Because of how they installed the old door he had to insert the door 4 inches deeper into the opening leaving a 5 inch sill to trim out which he just filled in with PVC trim and caulked everywhere he had gaps.  Some of the gaps were an inch wide.  Again it has this sloppy and unfinished look and detracts from the new door.  Am I just being picky and this is the way it is meant to be installed and I'm just looking for that new installation look or should I call the company and complain and get them to fix it?


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 3, 2010)

get them out there if you are not satisfied. Caulking is for emergencies on the outside,and to fill interior flaws when painting. Not to keep water out of a home.
Let them know, that is the first thing.
And post a pic if you can....so we can get a look, and a chuckle.


----------

